# Any advice on fixing double vision in a peep?



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have tried different aperture and I still see double through my pepe. I went to a small string spliter and it helped a little, but my groups were still not exactly how I wanted them... Any ladies got any advice for me?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You shootin with both eyes open?


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Had a feeling someone would ask that.... No... I never have... :frusty:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It's ok...lol

Try focusing on the target and not your pin. If you focus on the target and let the pin come into play then maybe it will help. Both your eyes may be the same, that may be why you are having double vision. I have one of the double vision blockers from a member on here and it helps me. I shoot with both eyes open and am fine but once I put a lens in it gets all crazy!! With the blocker everything is drawn into that one eye.

I used to shoot with one eye closed and it took my husband a while to get me to shoot with both of them open and I really like it better. Just try it a few shots and see how it feels to you.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks! I will have to try that tonight if we get a chance to shoot!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

What size is your peep? I usually shoot a fletcher tru peep but I have a specialty peep in one of my bows and really like it. I can change the apature size. Also try to make it so when you look thru your peep it aligns with the site housing, you don't want to see a lot around the site housing, it can distract your eyes and make you see weird stuff.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> What size is your peep? I usually shoot a fletcher tru peep but I have a specialty peep in one of my bows and really like it. I can change the apature size. Also try to make it so when you look thru your peep it aligns with the site housing, you don't want to see a lot around the site housing, it can distract your eyes and make you see weird stuff.


I have a super peep with the removable apertures and it seems to help a little. I think that if I try shooting with both eyes open that may help a bit too.


----------



## Outdoor<3er (Feb 14, 2010)

*good luck*

Stop shootin cross eyed ...lol just pullin your leg girlie. I would deff try shooting with both eyes open it helps with your depth of field and focus on the target not on the pin. It will take time to feel like it works but it will help in the long run.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Outdoor<3er said:


> Stop shootin cross eyed ...lol just pullin your leg girlie. I would deff try shooting with both eyes open it helps with your depth of field and focus on the target not on the pin. It will take time to feel like it works but it will help in the long run.


If anyone shoots crossed-eyed its you!!! I have seen it first hand!!! LOL


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I see you are in Huntsville, are ya'll gonna come up and shoot Tims Ford this Saturday?


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Have to talk to Docmort. I think we are going to on in Jackson County, AL.

But im up for anything!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

It is a good shoot, we may go, let me know if you decide to go, maybe we can hook up!!


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am thinking about it for sure, its about an hour for us will have to talk to some of the guys. DO you have an address for it so we can find it easier?


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> It is a good shoot, we may go, let me know if you decide to go, maybe we can hook up!!


Definitely!!! Docmort just called me and we are thinking about going to the Jackson County shoot and then heading up to the Tim's Ford one tomorrow! I would love to shoot both of them!!! I really want to get lots of time in with my new Vicxen!!!  

You should think about coming down to the shoot in Jackson County. I think DocMort said it wasn't too far from each other!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> I think that if I try shooting with both eyes open that may help a bit too.




I strongly advocate shooting with both eyes open for all my students. Those that have a problem focusing I outfit with a double vision sight blocker or something similar for about a week until the brain learns how to interpret the binocular sight picture ... It really does not take every long to do.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> I strongly advocate shooting with both eyes open for all my students. Those that have a problem focusing I outfit with a double vision sight blocker or something similar for about a week until the brain learns how to interpret the binocular sight picture ... It really does not take every long to do.


Thanks for the advice! I am def. going to try it tonight hopefully and tomorrow, and see if it helps


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

anathema2208 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I am def. going to try it tonight hopefully and tomorrow, and see if it helps


you can easily make something similar w/ a plastic milk jug and a pair of scissors. not as nice but does the same job.


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

My wife had this problem but her's was do to bad eyes. I bought her a superpeep and threaded one of their Verifiers in it and worked out great for her.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have bad eye sight too! I am hoping with an eye exam, new prescription it would help a little too!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.lakeside3darchery.com/

Try this site. I asked the hubby at lunch and he says we are going but I don't know when. 

Where is Jackson County, AL? We are over an hour from the Tim's Ford shoot so that would be all we could do.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

we are going to lakeside as of right now might not be till noon or so.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

DocMort said:


> we are going to lakeside as of right now might not be till noon or so.


Idk what time we will go, I will talk to hubbs tonight and post up when I find out.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you want to, you could text me and then we could try to meet up. I do think we are going to the shoot in Scottsboro first at like 9am. And Scottsboro is like 34 miles from Tim's Ford.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

SandSquid said:


> I strongly advocate shooting with both eyes open for all my students. Those that have a problem focusing I outfit with a double vision sight blocker or something similar for about a week until the brain learns how to interpret the binocular sight picture ... It really does not take every long to do.




Buy something at the deli that comes on those small soft foam trays (preferably black foam), or just ask for one. 
Press the tray against your sight until it makes a light indention in the foam. 
Take your knife and cut out the hole and then cut the tray to the size of an index card and you have a double vision blocker to use and see if you like it


Thanks to "Jim P." for the original idea.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea to test with! I am going to go try to sight my bow in a little better this evening and will try this. Thank you again for the help!!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I was having the same problem with my peep. I bought a new peep with a bigger hole and am concentrating on shooting with both eyes open. I just got the new peep last night and went to the range after. I fixed the double vision problem. Good luck at your shoots today ladies!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

1St time I shot with both eyes open I shot a tree.. lol but I cannot shoot anyother way now. My shootin has improved 100% cuz of it. And I use a super ball peep too. And as said before u dont peep housin to be bigger then sight housing. All I want to see is my pins :shade:


----------

